
Ask HN: How did you get past $10K MRR? - scollins
Hi HN,<p>I started a SaaS company 3 years ago with no prior knowledge in sales or marketing. Got first few customers from existing network and facebook. Since then my co-founder and I kept repeating same process for new customers, without focusing on 1 channel.<p>Now we are at steady $10K MRR with a product people love, healthy margins and low burn rate, but don&#x27;t have a repeatable customer acquisition process yet. Finding new customers on facebook &#x2F; cold email &#x2F; adwords is painfully slow, because current customer base is diverse enough to detect any pattern or build a profile. (Ranging from $10 customers to $1500&#x2F;mo customers)<p>Has anyone been in this situation before? How did you pick a segment and kickstart growth?
======
sharemywin
0\. ask for referrals from current customers.

1\. take your three largest companies and make list similar companies and call
on them.

2\. Content marketing around the problem your solving. what problem are you
solving at a high level.(content funnel)

3\. pivot - find other adjacent problems your current customers are having and
create a product around that.

